# مجموعة من الشرايط الحصرية والجديدة لعام 2009/2010 لاتراه الا هنا



## pola_met (19 سبتمبر 2010)

باسورد التحميل لاى شريط من موقع الميديا فير pola_met
​
وهذه الباسوردة لتكون حصريا فى منتدى ومنع النقل لاكثر من منتدى 

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع المرنمين ( على موقع ميديا فير )

هذه مجموعة من الشرايط الافضل فى عام 2010 سوف اقوم بتجميعها فى هذا الموضوع :

الشريط الاول ( كل دى عذبات )





صيغة الترانيم : mp3

مساحة الشريط : 40 ميجا

موقع التحميل :medifare

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع

رابط تحميل الشريط

http://www.mediafire.com/?mzzmwqdndi4




الشريط الثانى ( شريط مجنون )




اسم الفريق : رئيس السلام

نوع الشريط : mp3 مضغوط

موقع التحميل : medifare

حجم الملف : 46 ميجا

لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?ymb3tzzim30




الشريط الثالث ( فى ايديك حمايتى )




نوع الشريط :mp3

الفريق : نخبة من المرنيمن

حجم الشريط : 42

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع

لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?0ztwmmv0ygl



الشريط الرابع ( شريط غالى عليك )




صيغة الشريط : mp3

الفريق : نخبة من المرنمين

حجم الشريط :53 ميجا

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع


لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?zdixx2oh9u5





الشريط الخامس ( شريط انت محبوب جدا )




صيغة الشريط : mp3

حجم الملف : 45 ميجا

المرنم : مينا جميل

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع

لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?ms2n7l4nmgd




الشريط السادس ( شريط ترانيم للابن الضال )




صيغة الشريط : wav.mp3

المرنم : مجموعة من المرنمين

حجم الملف : 31 ميجا

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع


لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?ez3jqdsi5yd





الشريط السابع ( سناء اسعد 2009 )




حجم الملف : 17 ميجا بايت

صيغة الشريط : wav

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع

لتحميل الشريط

http://www.mediafire.com/?j72mgm7oy





الشريط الثامن ( احساسى بيك )




حجم الشريط : 36

نوع الشريط : mp3

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع


لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?niynxdvylzw





الشريط التاسع ( سبتنى ليه )


حجم الشريط : 48 ميجا بايت

نوع الشريط : Mp3

نقاء الصوت :192 k

لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?bt1x320d1tz




الشريط العاشر ( طير فوق المرتفعات )




صيغة الشريط : Mp3

حجم الملف : 33 ميجا

نقاء الصوت : 192kb

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع


لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?mzkz2mywwzm





الشريط الحادى عشر ( شريط اتكالى عليك 2009 )




اسم المرنم : عماد خيرى اخر اصدارته

تاريخ الاصدار : 16-9-2009

صيغة الشريط : mp3

نقاء الصوت : 192 kb

حجم الشريط : 43 ميجا بايت

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع

لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?ngegnzyzm5j






الشريط الثانى عشر ( كم انت عظيم ) نعيمة خشيبون




تاريخ الاصدار : 2010

صيغة الشريط : mp3

ججم الشريط : 44 ميجا

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع


لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?m2wowmhzb2y



الشريط الثالث عشر ( شريط نبضة قلب ) :




نوع الشريط : mp3

شريط رائع جدا جدا
المرنمة نيفين نصحي

الترانيم
الحكاية
نبضة قلب
مديون القلب
حامل صليب
علمنى انتظرك
دوسى يا نفسى
هيا يا نفسي انطلقي

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع


لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?mwdjylude0j




الشريط الرابع عشر ( انا بشكرك ) :





أنا بشكرك

ابدا عمرى ما الاقى حبيب ذى الهى


المس بايدك ربى قلبى وفكرى

انا قيمتى فيك يا يسوع

يسوع بيدور على


يا سيدى احبك

جمعتنا برباط مقدس

فى الوقت المناسب

موسيقى ترنيمة فى الوقت المناسب


محبتك

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع



لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?i00wj0tcf2w






الشريط الخامس عشر ( ثمن الشراء ) : ( منقول للعضو gm )





ثمن الشراء
المرنمة كرستين منير - المرنم بيتر أسعد


ابو الايتام
المرنم سامح عبيد



الفرحة معاك بتكمل
المرنمة هايدى ناجى



انا لو يوم متألم
المرنمة مارسيل مجدي - المرنم شمس عاطف



حب المسيح
المرنم رومانى جميل



صلبوا حبيبى
المرنمة هايدى ناجى



لحن باشويس
المرنم انطون نبيل



مش بيموت
المرنمة نيفين عادل - المرنمة كرستين عدلي - المرنم رفيق رأفت - المرنم شنودة حبشي

افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع


لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.christian-dogma.net/GM/Tamn_El_Shera2_Fareq_Awlad_Malek_El_Melok_128_Kbps .rar



الشريط الاخير فى الجزء الاول ( مفاجاة 2010 )




شريط منوعات 2010 لافضل الترانيم

المرنمين : مجموعة كبيرة منهم ( عاصى الحلانى )


1-عمود سحاب وعمود نار
2-شهواتي خديتني
3-يا ظلمة مالك في القلوب
4-لو تسمحيلى للمرنمة ليليان عبيد
5-بنت الملك
6-اديني جيت
7-الدنيا بحر كبير
8-ليه لبسه يا امى اسود
9-فيروز - يا يسوع الحياة
10-8235;غالي عليك أيمن كفروني
11-سبني اعيش
12-ضلم الجراح
13-بعته بكام
14-8235;ترنيمه صلبو حبيبي
15-8235;عاصي الحلاني فدانا على خشبة الصليب
افضل شرايط عام 2009-2010 لجميع

لتحميل الشريط :

http://www.mediafire.com/?myzaibu3kt1




( وكدة تمام قوى وساقوم برفع هذه الشرايط على سيرفرات اخرى واذا اردت سيرفر معين اكتب وارفعلك عليه ) 




باسورد اى شريط على موقع الميديا فير : pola_met خذها كوبى​


----------



## pola_met (19 سبتمبر 2010)

باسورد اى شريط على ميديا فير pola_met ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا بولا
بجد مجهود جبار
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود جميل جداا
شكرا ليك بولا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ماريان نصرى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود لايعبر عنه بالكلام ربنا يباركم


----------



## vena21 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks more more


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا الرب يبارك مجهودك*​


----------

